

Ask HN: Do you cross your legs when working? - Desk Design - sirwitti

While researching&#x2F;designing a standup desk and my habits while working I found myself regularly crossing my legs.<p>When you cross your legs the distance between the bottom side of the desk plate and your knee is a lot smaller or you might even touch it.<p>I&#x27;m interested in this because this space between the plate and your feet defines how you can design the desk (and especially the lifting mechanics).<p>Bonus question for the interested: Whats the distance (in cm) between your knee when crossing your legs and the bottom side of the desk plate?<p>FYI: When I start building it I will gladly share my plans and designs.<p>Thanks a lot,
Martin
======
pedalpete
I would like to be able to cross my legs, but there isn't enough room between
the bottom side of the 'desk plate' and my leg. Without my legs crossed, I
have one hands width, so about 5".

However, ergonomically, I don't believe crossing your legs for extended
periods of time is actually good practice. You might want to consider what is
'best' for the user vs. what the user wants, as this isn't a 'feature' that it
appears most people look for in a desk.

~~~
sirwitti
Thanks, I was wandering whether it is a good idea that the desk allows or
hinders this posture.

------
balac
I often cross my legs whilst sitting and currently my leg is touching the
desk.

------
helloanand
I do it all the time, specially when about to focus on a complicated task.

